# What are you thankful for



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought with the recent mood of forum i thought i would lighten the mood a little. I don't think i have ever posted under hot topics but read the topic on here all of the time. some of you that post regularly are going to go crazy thinking about all of the things you post on here. Anyway if this isn't appropriate for this forum feel free to lock or delete it.

I am thankful for being young but also having enough hunting opportunity where i can watch someone younger than me shoot a limit of ducks or geese when i don't even raise my gun. I am thankful that that i can drive 20 miles and fish where i want. I am thankful that even though i live in an apartment in the middle of town i can drive 5 miles and hunt whatever i want. I am thankful for this site otherwise i would not have the best hunting partner i will ever have my black lab, T.D. whom i found in a want add. I am thankful to be a twins fan in 2006. 
I am thankful that i have lived my whole life in Nodak. And finally i thankful for all good people i have ment through hunting and fishing :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am thankful that I live in Gods country and that there is wildlife abundant here. I am thankful that my kids are happy and healthy and that they are starting to enjoy the outdoors more and more the older they get.

I am also thankful that I know more than g/o about stuff!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I am thankful for our military personnel, past, present, and future. If it wasn't for these people we wouldn't even have the right to bicker back and forth on here like some of us do from time to time. I for one will never forget the sacrifices put forth by my fellow Marines in their hour of need. I am proud to have served with them and to have called them my friends. I will never forget and I will instill the same memories in my children. I sometimes lay awake at night and wonder why I made it and they didn't. It really doesn't seem right to me. I just hope to live up to their names and make them proud of the life they gave me to live. I will never be able to repay them but I thank them just about everyday. I will never forget.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

To fill my lungs with fresh air, to be alive I am thankful. To be healthy and strong I am thankful. I am also thankful for BEER, PIZZA and THONG BIKINI"S!!!  I am smile but I do not joke!!!


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Blondes, Redheads, and brunettes...

And mostly my family and friends.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm thankful for my family, my great wife that lets me hunt and my four boys who I am passing down my hunting knowledge too. I am thankful for my freedom and for those who provide my freedom. I love living in the Dakotas where we are not afraid to say hi to a stranger or to be able to go for walks after dark without having to keep looking over your shoulder. I am thankful for this Forum because there is alot of hunters out there that have great ideas or stories or can help answer any questions I have. God bless this great land and the Freedom we have.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I am sitting in Northern Iraq as I write this. I am thankfull to be a citizen of the United States of America. The greatest country on Earth. I am thankfull for my fellow soldiers who bear the burdon that few are willing to accept, and risk their lives daily so that others may know what it means to be free. I am thankfull for my wife whom I love so much and I am thankfull for two healthy kids. I am also thankfull that my tour is almost over so I can see my family soon. NEVER FORGET!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank You Scott, Should give us all a little perspective!!!! :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm thankful for believing in God and having children............


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am thankful that at the age of 81 I am still able to fish and hunt, in fact going to Montana next week for a elk hunt, Also thankful that I came out of WW 2 in one piece.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow adokken i hope when i am your age i can do the same things you do :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

adokken said:


> I am thankful that at the age of 81 I am still able to fish and hunt, in fact going to Montana next week for a elk hunt, Also thankful that I came out of WW 2 in one piece.


Sir,my father was in WWII in France(Northern France)I served during Vietnam,as I say to all VET"S ...Welcome home and Thank you........
Have a great hunt in Montana and good luck.....

Montana my old stompin' grounds....Bull Mountain's north of Billing's my favorite Elk hunt's....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

scott said:


> I am sitting in Northern Iraq as I write this. I am thankfull to be a citizen of the United States of America. The greatest country on Earth. I am thankfull for my fellow soldiers who bear the burdon that few are willing to accept, and risk their lives daily so that others may know what it means to be free. I am thankfull for my wife whom I love so much and I am thankfull for two healthy kids. I am also thankfull that my tour is almost over so I can see my family soon. NEVER FORGET!


What Dan (Djleye) said! Thank YOU so much!

I'm thankful there are guys like you willing to defend the freedom of the world. Guys like you that run toward danger and do what it takes to get a job done are what real Americans are all about.

Keep your head down and get your azz back to ND as soon as possible brother!

Ryan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Health, Mom & Dad, Jesus, My Girlfriend, My brother, My grammas, Extended Family, My dog, My buddies, Cheap Rent, My eyesight, Both Hands, Both legs, Email, Education, the Gift of Gab, Low Alcohol Tolerance, Bonfires, Lakes, the Sheyenne River, Bass, Roosters, Clear Starry Nights, Light and Variable Winds, The Grumman, My Writing Ability, Warm Summers, Cold Winters, Luck When I Need It, A window in my office, Cameras, Fireflies, Rapalas, A Conscience, Good Coworkers, Early Springs, Jigs and Twisters, Crappie Minnows, Slip floats, the Vexilar, the Wingmaster 870, the fact that my brother decided to start hunting, the fact that my dad decided to start hunting after 12 years off, Twins Baseball, Budweiser beer, good natured people, this website, Thunderstorms, Trees, Cattails, pizza, steak, coffee, omelettes, cut fields of crops, supermarkets, electricity and motor vehicles...just to name a few.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, soooooo many things to be thankful for.

Freedom, health, family, wife, Remmi, and a million other things.

Thanks to those who provide for my freedom! :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

scott said:


> I am sitting in Northern Iraq as I write this. I am thankfull to be a citizen of the United States of America. The greatest country on Earth. I am thankfull for my fellow soldiers who bear the burdon that few are willing to accept, and risk their lives daily so that others may know what it means to be free. I am thankfull for my wife whom I love so much and I am thankfull for two healthy kids. I am also thankfull that my tour is almost over so I can see my family soon. NEVER FORGET!


Not sitting in Iraq, but I would have to agree with Scott. Not much better way of putting it. About the only other thing to add is being on the short end of 20 years in the guard too.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

NEVER FORGET POW-MIA

I'm thankful God has chosen to let me live and has provided medical attention for me and most who need it. I thank God for everything!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm thankful for great people like Scott, and that this country can still produce them. If you ever have to buy your own lunch after you're back home, Scott, the rest of us have failed miserably!

Words cannot express my gratitude to Scott, and every other young man with him and before him who has willingly risked everything for the good of this great nation.

I don't know how the phrase "thank a vet" got started, but I feel it is used without as much thought as it deserves. Sort of like "bless you" when someone sneezes. People need to REALLY remember what we are thanking them for!

Because of guys like Scott, guys like us get to sleep very well at night. I, for one, will NEVER take that for granted. So Scott, keep your head down now, for the rest of your life you'll be able to walk with it held high because of your contribution now. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

My Lord and Savior Jesus Christ,family,health,where I live,everything about this wonderful life.This is a good post.We need to think about this stuff more often. :beer:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words all it is greatly appreciated. My mission in Iraq is now complete. My company landed in Germany last Wednesday. I just want to say how proud I am of all of the young soldiers. They truely are remarkable. I will be home November 2nd for 30 days with the family and some hunting of course. Please keep our soldiers in your prayers.


----------

